# Bosley!



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

So I managed to get photos off my phone, which is my only means of capturing the Boz-monster right now. But I still got some good ones! This morning I gave him a foot bath and a cuddle, and he crawled into my sweater. I got a bit of a chomp, so I guess he thinks I'm tasty, but I also got a picture of him asleep in my sleeve. SO CUTE!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is such a cutie.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another little stunner!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, how sweet! I love hedgie butts and splatting.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

So it's return of the Bos-monster. He's been here for almost two weeks now and he is awesome. We've had a few grumpy nights, and a bath necessitated by his insistance in running under the entertainment unit, where the dust bunnies rule, but over all, I have to thank his prior mommas for raising such a great little boy!

The last two nights have been really good in particular. Lots of firsts for us in bonding time. I got the first annointing....I think he has a slinky for a spine....over rosemary, so he actually smelled kind of nice after. And last night we had the first play time in the tub, which led to adorable tubing and exploration. Afterwards I got my first tired hedgie splatting during cuddle time on my stomach. 

Such a sweet boy, even if he is a little nutty at times too!

Now....Pictures!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

More! (I'm an overenthusiastic new hedgie owner)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!? Bosley is too cute for his own good!  Sounds like he's got the personality to match that lovely face!
Wonderful pictures.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Bosley is SOOOO cute! I just love his mismatched ears! I especially love the "I'm so charming" pic - what a face!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEE! How could I miss this? He's so cute! The butt! The teef! The face!!!

More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I love his markings! He's so cute!
My friends having a bad day. I'll just send him this thread to make him feel better


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:shock:   :lol: Such Cuteness!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Aw YingYang/Bosley looks like he is settling in well. We miss him, miss the little snuggler. Glad you both are starting to bond


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

He is a snuggle bug! When he's in the mood, he loves hiding down the sleeves of my sweater. While I'm wearing it.

Now speaking of moods....

Bosley in cuddle mode!
[attachment=1:2wuduoke]Grin.jpg[/attachment:2wuduoke]

And Bosley in FULL OF HEDGIE HATES mode.
[attachment=0:2wuduoke]Glare.jpg[/attachment:2wuduoke]


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Bosley is super cute (as always). When Link is in angry hedge mode, he turns into a ball of spikey doom!! :shock:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bos does that sometimes, but he's more of a hide-and-hop grumperpants. He goes under whatever he can find and pops up like the centre dome of a game of Trouble. Sounds kinda the same too. They try so hard to be angry, but its still so cute!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

There is only one thing to say.....SWEEEEET POTAAAAATOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the glaring picture. He looks like he's ready to cause some real mischief. :twisted: Looks like someone's going to have a very yellow hedgie soon. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmmmmm...hedgie sweet potato pie!

He adorable, even when he's orange!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

What is red and huffs in a corner?

A failed hedge-o-ween pic! Bosley clearly has no desire to have a back-up wheel. Or be a strawberry. No matter how many tasty tasty mealworms he gets.

[attachment=2:hcassw7m]Boz-berry2.jpg[/attachment:hcassw7m]

Also, he brought poopy revenge last night for sure. I might need counselling.....from Dr. Y.Y. Bosley.

[attachment=1:hcassw7m]drboz.jpg[/attachment:hcassw7m]

Anyways, he much prefers pretending to be a sleeve of arrowroot cookies.

[attachment=0:hcassw7m]Cookies.jpg[/attachment:hcassw7m]


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha, he's too cute and funny! 

What a catch you've got there! 

More pics!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. I love the strawberry. Tell him it's either that or the spray paint!  :lol: 

I completely understand about poopy revenge. We should start a support group. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Now that's a Dr. I wouldn't mind seeing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Bosley makes an adorable strawberry, the pics are great


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Pictures! Bos and I have had a good week so far, with lots of play time and cuddles. I think he might be more tolerant with me in return for getting the chance to free-splore the living room on the weekend. Anyways, here some pics of annointing, sleepy, adorable Bosley!
[attachment=2:7k62icll]13.jpg[/attachment:7k62icll][attachment=1:7k62icll]12.jpg[/attachment:7k62icll][attachment=0:7k62icll]10.jpg[/attachment:7k62icll]


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Sleeeeeeeepy Bosley!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Aaaaaand random Bosley.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie! I love their crazy expressions when they anoint. He looks like a total cuddle monster


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm falling for the little guy! Such a cute, sleepy baby. Just wanna cuddle him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is such a doll!


----------

